# Hitching through Tennessee



## Xyndr (Feb 26, 2019)

Alright, so me and my partner made good time getting through alabama. We were about 10 miles from the Tennessee state line when a state trooper pulled off and told us it was illegal to hitchhike in Alabama. We got lucky and he just gave us a ride to the first exit in Tennessee. I asked him if he knew what the laws were like here and he said he didnt know but that id want to find out "cause they will take you straight to jail here"
Clearly that got me pretty nervous about our travel plans. I tried looking up the laws here and its all pretty vauge. I really want to be certain before we start trying but also i have no idea what we would do other than hitch. Any help, advice or resources would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## noothgrush (Feb 26, 2019)

So your coming in around Chattanooga? Eastern Tennessee wasn't bad hitching. Not super easy though either. I never had a problem with the cops there (hitchhiking). Stay on the grass. I doubt they will bring you to jail. The cop was just trying to deter you from hitching.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Feb 26, 2019)

Been thru tenn a few times: never had problems with the cops. More so locals. Just keep a clear head and try to stay on the DL. Also if you're coming north I'm in cincy hook ya up with a place to crash brews and pizza: stay safe.

Hitching laws r always vague: unless you see a sign posted just claim ignorance politely ha


----------



## Cam3J (Feb 26, 2019)

If you're talking about the first exit on I-65, get to the BIG TENNESEAN truck stop. I think it's exit 17...should be pretty easy to catch a ride from there.


----------



## Xyndr (Feb 26, 2019)

We are in Admore right now. Some barely existant town right on the state line. Its exit 1 on I-65


----------



## Cam3J (Feb 26, 2019)

Xyndr said:


> We are in Admore right now. Some barely existant town right on the state line. Its exit 1 on I-65


I'd hangout near that huddle house/gas station and fly for exit 22. Just double checked. 2 truck stops there. I used to live on the last exit right there in Alabama. Hitched that area plenty times, always caught my rides to Nashville in Athens, AL. (About 10 miles before the state line) lol


----------



## Xyndr (Feb 26, 2019)

Sweet, we are sitting in that huddle House right now to charge up. We were on the north side of Athens when the stateboy picked us up lol. We were thinking of trying to walk up to the Tennessee welcome center, would we be better off here?


----------



## Cam3J (Feb 26, 2019)

Can't really say. If it was me, I'd hangout at the gas station with a sign leaned up near my bag "exit 22" and just chill and watch YouTube videos. There's really not shit in Ardmore. Tough spot. That huddle house got some killer burgers tho


----------



## BardoBard (Feb 26, 2019)

I _always_ have a good time in Tennessee, but the hitching was hella slow around Nashville


----------



## Maki40 (Feb 27, 2019)

I've found that people seem to enjoy fear mongering... especially cops. I listen to what people have to say, but end of the day I go with my instincts. Also, i believe its good to do slightly dangerous things anyway. That which does not kill you, makes you stronger.


----------



## Cam3J (Feb 27, 2019)

I prefer dangerous freedom over peaceful slavery


----------



## Xyndr (Feb 27, 2019)

Yeah i feel you on the instincts bit. And i too like to live dangerously. I wouldnt be too worried about a couple nights in jail if it werent for the pup. She would be lost without me. Good news is we made it to the Love's in White House, just north of Nashville no problems. Someone also kicked us down $100 so we got a hotel room last night. That was very nice lol


----------



## KittyCosmos (Feb 27, 2019)

My best advice is to stay as far away from Clarksville as possible, but if you do happen to get there, let me know if there's anythinh i could help with


----------



## Cam3J (Feb 27, 2019)

Shut Up and grow it is a nice traveler friendly community in Lafayette, TN not to far from Gallatin. I always recommend it for people near Nashville. Really great people there. You can find them on FB as 'The Garden'.
8967 Galen Rd, Lafayette, TN


----------



## Zephyr1024 (Feb 27, 2019)

Well Xyndr and I are now in Seymour, IN. Had someone nice enough to pick us up in Elkton, TN and drive us here. Now it's just figuring out what the best plan of attack will be to get us from here to Kalamazoo, MI. Gonna have to try and figure out the best way to stay warm tonight since it's pretty cold here. We have definitely been making better time than we thought we would.


----------



## benton (Mar 3, 2019)

BardoBard said:


> I _always_ have a good time in Tennessee, but the hitching was hella slow around Nashville


I've been thru Nashville a few times. I remember taking the city bus as far east as I could then I walked about 12 miles and I got picked up as soon as I got outside the freeway loop.


----------



## BardoBard (Mar 3, 2019)

I got stuck in Nash for days, not a bad town to get stuck in though


----------



## Zephyr1024 (Mar 3, 2019)

Still stranded in Seymour, IN. Been here since Wednesday. If anyone is rolling through and headed into MI that could help us out it would be awesome. Do have some gas $$ too.


----------

